# Centipede Breeding & egg care



## Dizzle (May 18, 2012)

Hey folks, not been about for a while but I'm in need of some good advice so I'm hoping some of you guys can help...

I recently got my first centipede, a minor blue leg (_Rhysida longipes_) from the BTS show last month, been keeping it content (following the only info I could find on the net for that sp. after days of looking) since. It's unsexed & living on it's own in the enclosure. Just opened up the tub & found it holding onto ~20 small eggs on the surface (which is very unusual for [apparently 'her'] in itself). Now this is my first pede & as much as I looked into care, I haven't found anything on egg care for this sp.

So can anyone advise me in regards to how to care for the eggs (leave them with her? Change the climate conditions at all?), do I still feed her or will she fast til they're hatched? 

Also I'm assuming that she's been mated before I bought her but could she possibly be parthenogenic or may they be infertile? I'd like for them to be fertile but I'm not married to it.

There's a photo below, she's about 10cm +/-

Cheers.


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the eggs mate! The most important thing now is to try and not disturb her, if she gets stressed while holding eggs she will eat them and i'm sure you don't want that 
I'm not sure exactly how long they'll take to hatch, but you should leave them with her untill you start to see pede-lings running around the enclosure. At this point you wanna get the lil pedes out and into seperate enclosures. Try feeding them appropriately sized crickets, keep them slightly moist, not too moist though as this will kill them.
Hope this helped, and put me down for a few plings when they're ready


----------



## Dizzle (May 18, 2012)

Hey TRM, thanks for the reply, that's some useful advice, I've looked in on her twice but left her alone since then. 
I take it that she won't be feeding at all til they hatch then?

Don't worry, when/if they hatch I'll post an ad on here & link you in


----------



## DaveSB (Mar 9, 2013)

*Is this the species that measures you up in your bed?*

I saw these millipedes on tv were they killed deadly tarantulas on camera and weren't afraid of anything. What do you feed this on? My neighbours dog ( and by that I mean wife) told me that they ate vegetables but I think as they eat tarantulas they are pestacatarian and eat pests that annoy you. Have you trained your millipedes to be so camera ready or do you give them a groom beforehand? 

Rly sexy and proper cuties, would like to get some off you if you're selling.


----------



## Rhys Jones WildlifePatrol (Jun 14, 2013)

*Terrible*

*THIS IS A DEADLY ANIMAL!!!!*

As a professional wildlife expert I strongly disapprove of species such as this being kept and bred in the U.K

I CONDEMN THEE!!! :bash: 

Click link to find more reasons why you're a terrible person! 
https://www.facebook.com/RhysJonesWildlifePatrol


----------



## stienbabe (Sep 21, 2008)

LMFAO! That post is just too stupid for words. Gotta love those craaaazy font size changes.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

How does one become a "professional wildlife expert" I wonder


----------



## Mrchancellor87 (Jan 10, 2012)

garlicpickle said:


> How does one become a "professional wildlife expert" I wonder


stand outside in the garden for at least an hour


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mrchancellor87 said:


> stand outside in the garden for at least an hour


I've just been down the apiary, but I guess because my bees live in a hive and not in a hollow tree, they don't count as wildlife


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Rhys Jones WildlifePatrol said:


> *THIS IS A DEADLY ANIMAL!!!!*
> 
> As a professional wildlife expert I strongly disapprove of species such as this being kept and bred in the U.K
> 
> ...


Don't be such an idiot, whilst i can agree that possibly a subspinipes or other larger pede could be considered dangerous, this on the other hand is the opposite. If anything, with your opinion you should appreciate that someone has managed to get eggs from a non lethal species (whos bite is less painful than a bee sting), which will provide a non dangerous centipede keeping experience to many


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I just found an article aided by you in the royal mail, are you an absolute bell?
Royal Mail postmen delivering giant tarantulas and scorpions - Telegraph


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

the-reptile-mafia said:


> I just found an article aided by you in the royal mail, are you an absolute bell?
> Royal Mail postmen delivering giant tarantulas and scorpions - Telegraph


Are you an absolute bell for not spotting a troll when you see one? :whistling2:


----------



## stienbabe (Sep 21, 2008)

This guy has his own tv series which has just been optioned by BBC1. You can catch his show on iPlayer if you want a good rant.


----------

